# S. cerevisiae in supplements -- good or bad?



## ZippyGirl (Aug 12, 2006)

I am a looking for some high-quality, plant-based supplements for my family. We usually use Designs for Health, Metagenics, or Integrative Therapeutics, but I was thinking of switching us to Garden for Life Raw vitamins for multi, probiotics, and D3.

So, my question revolves around their use of Saccharomyces cerevisiae in their supplements. A few years ago, a naturopath we were seeing told me to stop using Mega Foods supplements because she didn't like their use of S. cerevisiae. When I asked her why, she said that yeast overgrowth was a big problem in most people.

Reflecting back, I feel like Candida albicans overgrowth is definitely a problem, but will S. cerevisiae cause problems? What is the relationship between taking a supplement with S. cerevisiae, yeast overgrowth, and optimal health? If you don't like S. cerevisiae, would you also recommend removing nutritional yeast from the diet? We make kale chips and other raw snacks with nutritional yeast, and I wonder if my old naturopath would have cringed at that as well with good reason?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

I think that as long as the yeast is inactive it will not cause any problems. I have not heard of S. cerevisiae causing a yeast overgrowth problem. As far as I know, all the products that you mentioned use inactive yeast (they kill it before they bottle it)


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

Sac C is a good yeast, it actually kills candida. I am not, personally, a fan of Garden of Life- they have had one too many law suite for false label claims and the like- but I do know Sac C is really a great supplement. The most similar to human red blood cells of any plant. I would suggest looking at New Chapter or Megafood instead of GOL. Same idea of whole food, fermented, vitamins. But more integrity.


----------

